# Apple in Home Theater



## Sturner (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone have a thought on how a Mac Mini cold be used as a media center? Wanting central media server but don't want to spend too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you already own a Mac mini? I looked in to it before I built my last PC. It's not the most affordable way to do it, but it does look like it can be done. Google would probably be your best friend. I'm pretty sure I've seen a group for it.


----------



## Sturner (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's see. 
Small form factor 
Streaming options
Built in IR control
Web browser
Low noise
Stable OS

It's not the most cost effective but it's a very strong option. 

I've been playing with the notion myself. But I don't have the cash for even a used one right now. I like Mac for the little things like multitouch and all.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

It depends on what you're looking for in a "central music server". If you're just looking for something to hose files on the network, and plan to pull over the network to various standalone boxes at each set, sure, any computer can host files and make them available to the network.

If you're looking for a distributed front end it gets trickier. But if you just want to have all your stuff on one computer, directly connected to your TV, it'll work well, and you can use Plex or something similar as a front end, or iTunes if all your files are compatible.

Which brings us to the next point: What sort of files? DVD ISOs? BR ISOs? MKVs from "various sources"? 1080p and full uncompressed audio a must?

Or if you're wanting to stay in the Apple ecosystem and stream from iTunes, and you're ok with encoding DVD/BR rips with Handbrake and other various freeware offerings to compatible formats, a Mac Mini can be a great center to your collection. If you encode to AppleTV2 compatible 720p M4V files, you can stream from there to any set in the house, as well. (Large HD libraries will prefer wired connections to wireless, be forewarned, but it can still work either way.)

More info is needed before we can make a recommendation with any strong degree of confidence.


----------

